# Update: Kawhi Leonard to explore RFA, extension talks over



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> As Kawhi Leonard holds firm on his desire for a maximum contract, extension talks with the San Antonio Spurs have failed to gather traction despite a looming Friday deadline, league sources told Yahoo Sports.
> 
> Leonard, the 2014 NBA Finals Most Valuable Player, would become a restricted free agent in July without an extension agreement by midnight Oct. 31 – the deadline for eligible extensions for the NBA's draft class of 2011.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/source...s-between-kawhi-leonard--spurs-050509203.html


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Sources: No progress in extension talks between Kawhi Leonard, Spurs*

I'm thinking they'll wait until this season is over. Doubt we'll hear a whole lot about this throughout the season.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Sources: No progress in extension talks between Kawhi Leonard, Spurs*

12 and 6 is worth a max?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Sources: No progress in extension talks between Kawhi Leonard, Spurs*

Someone will throw him a max deal. Hell, I'd be happy if he signed an offer sheet with the Celtics for the max next summer.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Sources: No progress in extension talks between Kawhi Leonard, Spurs*

Kawhi would be the perfect glue guy for many teams. Imagine if Detroit had him instead of Greg Monroe. Imagine how much he would improve the Suns over PJ Tucker. This is the type of player that just makes all of your other pieces fit together better.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Sources: No progress in extension talks between Kawhi Leonard, Spurs*

due to the anticipated cap boost over the next couple of seasons players who take the max 5 year contract could be screwing themselves out of 10s of millions of dollars - I think we'll see more guys signing short term big dollar contracts ala Lebron - I wonder if that is at play here


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528248541379305472


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Dissonance said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528248541379305472


Damn you Burks!!!


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Well, between Kawhi and Tobias Harris there's going to at least be two good young swingmen for Boston to throw fistfulls of money at next summer. If I'm Ainge I show up at Leonard's house at 12:01 July 1st, let his agent write whatever offer sheet he wants, and then offer to work out a sign-and-trade with San An before it gets signed. Odds are the Spurs match, but it's worth a shot. I mean, can you imagine the perimeter defense a Smart-Bradley-Leonard trio would play?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogg said:


> can you imagine the perimeter defense a Smart-Bradley-Leonard trio would play?


And then if they deal Rondo for Hibbert... no one would ever score on them again!


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> And then if they deal Rondo for Hibbert... no one would ever score on them again!


Hey, I mean.......I'm fine watching a bunch of 73-69 victories. So long as they're wins, it'll be better than last year and this year.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Hey, I mean.......I'm fine watching a bunch of 73-69 victories. So long as they're wins, it'll be better than last year and this year.


If they could get legit stretch-4 minutes out of Sully and Olynyk next two that Smart-Bradley-Kawhi-Hibbert core, that team might actually be able to score as well.


----------

